# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  jeg liker norge
[b]  ::   ::  hola a todos . 
comparto con ustedes el gusto por los idiomas nordicos. Comenz

----------


## Pasha

Hola anova,

----------

hola , mi lengua materna es el espa

----------

hola , mi lengua materna es el espa

----------

